

Meet The Team - ashitvora
http://www.6wunderkinder.com/about/

======
juliamae
I guess I'm the outlier, but I think this page is trying too hard. It turns me
off because it seems fake, sugary sweet, attempting to be cute for the sake of
being cute. The bios barely say anything of value about the people; they're
idealized descriptions of what the perfect person for each job would be. I do
think it's nice visually, but the length of the page annoys me.

~~~
gabrielroth
Yup. I find the 'our-whole-office-is-staffed-by-fun-people-who-love-(office-
admin|client-management|sales|.+)' trope really grating. These are people
going to an office to do their jobs. Maybe they're good at their jobs, and
maybe it's a nice place to work, but it's not summer camp, it's not a four-
year liberal arts college, and it's not a heist movie in which a crack team of
experts come together for one last big score. It's a software company. Get a
grip.

~~~
rick_2047
I thought startups were like this and also google. Full of people who love
there job.

~~~
laskito
Most startups I know are more like the guys from Primer.

------
jjcm
Very engaging. A good design with decent writing made me enjoy reading the
entire thing (and made me want to). I'll definitely save this page in my list
of examples of great web page designs.

~~~
Dramatize
They had me reading the whole page.

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here, but only because I kept expecting a punch line to the cliche sappy
cuteness of it all.

Apparently it's not a parody.

~~~
joelanman
Like this? <http://huhcorp.com/>

~~~
jamesbritt
That's just creepy accurate.

Thanks!

------
jerf
It's so great to see Valve sticking with this franchise. I've had a lot of fun
with Team Fortress 2, and I'm really looking forward to this new loadout of
classes and the bold new visual style this is exploring. I can't wait to play
nerd-on-artist matchups!

------
shib71
Too many commas. But otherwise engaging.

~~~
compay
Yeah, some of them (like the ones before "that" and "when") are a negative
transfer from German. Trivial to fix though, and something tells me they will.
Definitely a beautifully put-together page.

~~~
kwantam
Ahh, is this a translation thing? I was reading through this page gritting my
teeth at the appalling misuse of commas---and I am certainly not one to skimp
on commas.

~~~
lucasjung
I don't think it's a translation thing: I think this was written in English by
a native German-speaker, who applied German comma-use habits to English. I'm
American, but I spent many of my early years in Germany and attended German
schools through the fifth grade. After that my family moved back to the states
and I finished my education here. To this day, I still have to make a
conscious effort not to over-use commas. After I finish a first draft, a big
part of my first editing pass is cutting out extraneous commas. I instantly
recognized the comma overuse in the bios page because it's how I'm naturally
inclined to write.

------
Tyrant505
I was thinking of doing the same thing, but instead putting on all these
different hats as a solo founder. Looks great, nice style.

------
jayphelps
In case anyone's wondering, Wunderlist is written in HTML/JS/CSS using
Appcelerator's Titanium Desktop packaging tool to make it native using the
WebKit framework.

You can check out their source inside the app package. Pretty neat stuff.
Pretty clean coding.

~~~
pak
I thought Appcelerator Titanium was supposed to compile to native code? I
downloaded it myself, saw all the HTML and JS files in the package and
wondered, what the heck is the point in making this a standalone app instead
of a web app. It's a ton of UI for a very simple to-do list. If it's just a
webpage running in WebKit, and this is all the binary encapsulates, I see no
reason to put it online, and then add <http://fluidapp.com/> to allow people
to use it offline as a desktop app, if they really want. Or, just use HTML5
manifests to make it work offline in any browser.

~~~
jayphelps
I think the general point is that for certain apps, a native environment is
better suited to allow easy access and organization mentally. For a to-do
list, it makes some sense. That way you can ⌘+TAB over to it, add or check
your to-dos, then go back to whatever it is you were doing without worrying
about browser tabs.

Another benefit is that you don't have to worry about cross-browser
compatibility. If it looks good in your app on your dev computer, it should
look the same on everyone else's.

I do agree that since it's written using web tech, they should have a web
accessible version as well. Maybe they do, and I didn't see it?

Regardless, I think the end product is more important then HOW they made it or
what language was used. If it works great and looks great, who really cares?

------
bl4k
unreleased product - so it just tells me that they are spending time in the
wrong areas

~~~
d_r
They caught our attention, so they're doing something right.

~~~
bl4k
I have already forgotten what they do :)

------
hans
Pretty sad to see such ridiculous cliches, even photographed like some cheap
sitcom.

------
harrygold
I actually like their team page. I think it's well done overall Funny, the one
issue that bothers me about it is how their social media buttons column along
the far left edge are intentionally placed partially cropped off the page.
Looks like the page width doesn't fit in the browser even though its
intentional in there design. Looks fine when you hover over but otherwise..

On a different note I think this is a clever team page that brings levity and
keeps you on the page longer: hover over the avatar photos
<http://www.walltowall.com/3/about>

------
scalyweb
I do like the blue "script" font. Does anyone know the name of it?

Nevermind, I've found it. For anyone interested: It's Journal by Fontourist.

[http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file=journal&page=1&n...](http://www.dafont.com/font.php?file=journal&page=1&nb_ppp_old=50&text=we+think+its+time+for+a+change!&nb_ppp=50&psize=m&classt=alpha)

------
duck
It took me a minute to remember where this was, but I always thought this was
a great "team" page: <http://www.tamtam.nl/people.aspx>

Most of the individuals have a looping video if you click on them. Gives you a
better idea on personality, yet doesn't take anything away from the
experience.

------
niyazpk
I can only imagine the effort that has gone into making that page look so
clean and engaging.

Their first app[1] looks beautiful too. I should give it a try.

[1] <http://www.6wunderkinder.com/wunderlist/>

------
kaiuhl
Their website uniformly crashes Safari on my iPad with iOS 3. Can anyone else
confirm this?

~~~
andreshb
The home page crashed my iOS Safari, but the about page did not.

------
bkhl
Honestly, I don't really care about the team page...but the product looks
pretty good. I think I finally found a substitute of "Things" for my PC :)

------
brianlash
I think the page is gorgeous, and as jjcm put it, very engaging. I understand
where a few are coming from with the "tries too hard" objection but isn't
"doesn't try hard enough" a greater offense? At least these guys give us
something to talk about. I guess I'm just so tired of the characteristic
uninspired About Us that I find this refreshing, if a little cutesy.

Also, anyone notice The Assistant's copy of Founders at Work?

------
ecaradec
It's weird to see the assistant closer from the top of the page than the
developers...

------
exit
this reminds me very much of the thread about compulsory high fives at
linkedin:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1422422>

------
QuantumGood
Yes, it's under-personalized, but it's the right thing to try to do well.

------
wwortiz
So which 6 are the wonder children?

~~~
ashitvora
I guess, its a suspense ;)

~~~
huhtenberg
Not pictured. They are the ones who are actually working :)

------
techiferous
Someone go find Jan Martin and compliment him on the great design job. :)

------
drewse
Sure beats Apple's page

<http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/>

As well as Tapulous' (which I thought was pretty good until now)

<http://tapulous.com/team/>

------
okeumeni
Simply beautiful design!

------
macco
Isn't it just a (very good) copy of an apple product page? Just wondering.

